# MySQL has been updated with 8.0.30



## Alucn (Jul 29, 2022)

MySQL has been updated with 8.0.30, and the port installation has not been updated


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 29, 2022)

What have you done to help?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 29, 2022)

How to install mysql80-server  v  8.0.29 ?
					

Friends can't install mysql80-server I'm doing cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-server make I get the error Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available. Please update your ports tree and try again. My version is mysql80-server-8.0.28_4, need version 8.0.29 but I can’t...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jul 29, 2022)

They released 8.0.30 just 3 days ago. Be patient.


----------



## Alucn (Aug 2, 2022)

MySQL will be launched on the weekend, but there are major updates to MySQL that cannot be installed. It is estimated that the system will be installed


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2022)

PR 265468

Thread how-to-install-mysql80-server-v-8-0-29.84950


----------



## Alucn (Aug 4, 2022)

SirDice said:


> PR 265468
> 
> Thread how-to-install-mysql80-server-v-8-0-29.84950


Is there only one MySQL port maintainer? FreeBSD should call on some people who love to join, which will be conducive to the long-term development of FreeBSD.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 4, 2022)

If you can do the work, or know of anyone who wants to do a lot of hard work for free, please make it happen.

We'd all love for there to be more developers, but posting on forums doesn't seem to make it happen.

Have a look at how much work is involved in upgrading MySQL - even a minor version - and you'd appreciate what a huge thankless task it is.  I tried - once.

If you look at the bug list for 8.0.30 it _seems_ to be a lot about the OpenSSL and cURL libraries and I _believe_ those might be OK in FreeBSD already but don't listen to anything that people on the internet tell you!


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 4, 2022)

Alucn said:


> Is there only one MySQL port maintainer? FreeBSD should call on some people who love to join, which will be conducive to the long-term development of FreeBSD.


Your patch for 8.0.30 is welcome. If it works, I will gladly commit it ;-)


----------

